# Same bat time, same bat place.......



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Flight 121 landed from Philly at 4:10 with my butt on it, thoughts of snook dancing in my head for the last 4 days as I visited family. 

My wife met me at the airport, drove me 40 miles home and had some good food before loading up the boat. 

At 6-ish we hit the water, made the run and threw the cast net once for a few mullet and pilchards. Cleaning the gilled pilchards out of the net and tossing them over, a really nice snook nailed one at boatside for confirmation we'd hit it right again. 

My wife's first bait in the water along the wall got nailed by a canal tuna and he missed, leaving us with a wounded and scaled mullet, perfect for a hungry snook. 

Third cast with the bait along the wall and BLAMMO! up comes a nice snook. She gives him slack and lets him eat then comes tight and lets the circle hook do it's trick. Unfortunately during the tug of war he got around some pilings so we opened the bail, did a little fancy rod handoffs around not one but 3 pilings, only to find the fish had wrapped itself around one piling deep under a dock so I grabbed the rod, layed down on the bow and slowly fought the fish to the piling. A little nudge and prod had her around the piling and the fish was ours. My wife's first fish on the new boat comes aboard. 










Classic example of poor photography on my part; this fish was easily 23lbs but doesn't look it at all. My bad. 

BAD weather was moving in quick so we dumped the rest of the mullet and pilchards and made a beeline to the Palm City ramp as the lighting was coming down all around us. Back at the ramp at 7:10. 

We used one baitfish, and caught one nice snook in less than 10 minutes of fishing time. Not bad. Hopefully during the week I can get back out and really spend some time out there!

Gramps, Ted, Ryan, Henry, where you boys at?!!!

-T


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Gramps, Ted, Ryan, Henry, where you boys at?!!!
> 
> -T


 

On my way right now.  Ted get ready.  I'm picking you up.

Nice fish!!  I want to get put on those!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Season starts Tuesday so these fish are going to start getting hammered by the weekend warriors and "after 5 guys". 

You guys have a flexible schedule you could come down here during the week?

RK, will let you know about the merc in the AM

-T


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I feel left out :-[ Nice work Tom. You might have to start blurring your background from onlookers ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I feel left out


 yeah you and me both    :-? you guys earned that snook fair and square, looks like a pig  to me, when we seein' pics of the new boat???  [smiley=hmmm.gif]


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

What a fish. It's just hard to beat live bait for the big ones.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nicely done, again!  I'm a working stiff, 8-5 grind in West Palm....


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice! That'll put you to work!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

nice fish.... iit makes it that more impressive that you got her after being wrapped up.... great job for sure


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just say when, I am only 40 minutes west in Okee. and will fish weekdays. would love to learn some spots further south then ft pierce.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Now that's the kind of homecoming we all need! Sweet snook and good job keeping your cool and landing a tough catch.


----------

